# My homepage http://ipodman.tk



## macfreak88 (Feb 14, 2004)

Hello!
Don't know if this is the right topic. Just wanna show my website to all you guys   . Tell me what you think of it! http://www.ipodman.tk


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

Ack... .tk?  Come on, if you want a free domain name, use www.uni.cc where you can at least use a good sort of domain hosting (like instead of web forwarding).

Looks good, though, besides all the jibberish.   Very clean and elegant.

Oh, and I like the big poster on your wall.  You know, the finger.  Reminds me of when I met Tommy Lee.


----------



## octane (Feb 15, 2004)

This is always going to be an issue of taste, but I'd use another typeface for the menu bar.

Verdana is always highly readable at that sort of size. The one you're using looks a little condensed, which I find hard to read.

And be careful when using the Apple logo. It's a trademark .. they've sued for less!

Other than that, it's quite compact and simple...


----------



## macfreak88 (Feb 15, 2004)

Haha yeah I know the reason why you can't read it Arden , it's Swedish. Well I want to make a translation option just that it is so much work... =/. Removed the apple logo now, dumb of me. Think of it as a worship purpose =)


----------



## octane (Feb 15, 2004)

macfreak88 said:
			
		

> Removed the apple logo now, dumb of me...



Not at all!

Hey, I've made more trouble for myself before now doing a similar sort of thing in the dim and distant past.

I'd prefer for someone to learn from mistakes than make them for themselves.

Don't forget to post back if you make any changes in the future...


----------



## macfreak88 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanx, well I think I'm gonna change the languade to English when I have some time =). Anyone have a good tip how to solve the thing with multiple languages?


----------



## octane (Feb 16, 2004)

Run it all out of a MySQL database and have PHP look through the useragent string of the browser for the native language and then pull in the required language.

This is horribly simplified, but that's about the size of it...


----------



## mdnky (Feb 16, 2004)

Reminds me of all those searches for performance info on my car...tons of sites in Swedish.

The language thing is something nobody's figured out yet, at least nobody's figured out a viable, cheap, good solution yet.  There's some possibilities, but they all have their quirks.  

Your best bet is too find some people who are fluent in both and have them aid you.  I did something like that a while back for a site that was needed in English, French, and German.  I pawned the German part off on a family friend, then did the French translation myself and had a friend from overseas look over it and catch my mistakes.


----------

